# Rim of the World Hwy, Big Bear, Arrowhead Lake



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Big Bear Lake, Rim of the World Hwy/18 and Arrowhead Lake*

I'm spending a few days around Big Bear Lake and of course I've gots to gets ride on. I'm certainly thinking of riding around BBL on Big Bear Blvd, Balwin Lake and North Shore Drv. Maybe 18/Rim of the World out to Arrowhead and back maybe. It seem Hwy 330 is a no go. What about Hwy 38. to Onyx summit? Any suggestions or thoughts?

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=244545


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

very nice views early morning from the rim of the world hwy. I've biked to Arrowhead, but coming from the other direction, I want to do it up to Big Bear this year. 
A few pictures on
http://www.vision.caltech.edu/pmoreels/Images/ArrowheadJune04/


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Pierre said:


> very nice views early morning from the rim of the world hwy. I've biked to Arrowhead, but coming from the other direction, I want to do it up to Big Bear this year.
> A few pictures on
> http://www.vision.caltech.edu/pmoreels/Images/ArrowheadJune04/



Wow, thanks for the pics and report. Very nice. 

I keep checking the weather for Big Bear and the forcast consistently says 80 to 85 but the current temp is always at around 104. I hope that's just a tech. glitch and it's not really that hot up there.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

A quick note on the heat in Big Bear. Two weeks ago I did "Ride Around the Bear" and the temp was 94 degrees (I've also recorded 34 degrees) at the top of Onyx and hotter in spots on the way up. It is a very exposed area with no shade and the ashphalt just starts baking away once the sun hits it. I have done lots of riding in that area and all of your plans sound good, you can't go wrong with any of them. If you crave climbing you can always descend off of Onyx down to the South Fork of the Santa Ana and then climb back up to Onyx before descending back into BB.

BTW. Wear a BRIGHT jersey.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jeff262 said:


> A quick note on the heat in Big Bear. Two weeks ago I did "Ride Around the Bear" and the temp was 94 degrees (I've also recorded 34 degrees) at the top of Onyx and hotter in spots on the way up. It is a very exposed area with no shade and the ashphalt just starts baking away once the sun hits it. I have done lots of riding in that area and all of your plans sound good, you can't go wrong with any of them. If you crave climbing you can always descend off of Onyx down to the South Fork of the Santa Ana and then climb back up to Onyx before descending back into BB.
> 
> BTW. Wear a BRIGHT jersey.



Thanks for the 411, jeff262. So it seems you're saying that the temps up there run at wide range because of the elevation and differing amounts of exposure from location to location.

I'll be wearing one of these night-bright visibility jerseys.


----------



## renaroo (Jun 25, 2006)

*Typical ride*

Hi Rocco,

I live in Lake Arrowhead, and rides down to Waterman and up to Big Bear several times a month. The weather conditions can changed very quickly, so be prepared. Store a light wind breaker just in case of thunderstorms. This time of the year, it is hot from Waterman until you get to Lake Arrowhead. Big Bear is cooler until you get to the desert side by (dried) Lake Baldwin.

Bring a twenty to replenish your fluid supply.

May be I will see you on the road. I am riding up to Big Bear in an hour. It will be about a 110-mile loop for me.

Have fun and enjoy - most of the drivers up here are used to seeing bikers and are therefore acclimatized to giving us wide berths.


----------

